
Oracle to buy Netsuite - sswaner
http://www.wsj.com/articles/oracle-to-buy-netsuite-for-9-3-billion-1469708380
======
nibs
Another Larry Ellison masterstroke in corporate engineering. Zach Nelson has
spent his entire career more or less building and growing Oracle spin-offs.
The fact that Larry has big stakes in both Netsuite and Salesforce shows you
what he really thinks of cloud. We have not run into Netsuite in deals lately,
not sure what changed but I think they went up-market pretty hard.

As for the fit, that seems obvious.$9.3B is a lot though. Many companies are
biting off chunks of what Oracle and Netsuite systems do in a way that is not
visible to public shareholders. The market is growing even faster than it
seems.

